# Moab Daily - Any ice? (Feb. 2016)



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone have a visual down there? Any ice?
Jonesing for kayaking.


----------



## scrtsqurrl (Feb 21, 2014)

*Ice*

It had been clear up until this last week but the freeze has been on. Small ice chunks out there now, not great paddling. It is supposed to be in the 50s in a couple of days and maybe thaw out.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks!! 
We're thinking about coming down for VD Day again this year, last year was a pretty spectacular escape from winter.
Forecast is showing high 50's this week, so hopefully everything will melt.


----------

